# I now have 180watts...



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hopefully i'm doing this correctley..

I have (2) 36" T5 coralife fixtures ea has (1) 6,700k and (1) 10,000K 21watt bulb....Then i also have a Coralife 36" power compact 96watt fixture with a 6700K bulb...

So that equals 180watts total???

I have (1) Tiger lotus already, and some Java moss (held to my wood with rubber bands)....Both have been in tank 1 week and the tiger lotus has shot up alot...

(just added the 96watt fixture yesturday..)

Now i dont plan on adding any CO2 so should i just stick with low light plants when ordering?

I would like some color in the plants if possible....

Suggestions please.....

Oh yea....Tank will have just (1) 8" rhom...(picking up today)


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

what size tank? watts per gallon? at 3 wpg you can grow anything but would need co2 plus micro and macro nutrients.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry 125, with 180 watts you have 1.44 wpg, that is pretty low, stick to anubias, crypts, java moss, and other low light plants, these dont need co2 but could use a little micro macro nutrients, you could also dose Flurish liquide carbon instead of the co2 injection, you might also become a brown algae grower by default :laugh:


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Soul Assassin said:


> sorry 125, with 180 watts you have 1.44 wpg, that is pretty low, stick to anubias, crypts, java moss, and other low light plants, these dont need co2 but could use a little micro macro nutrients, you could also dose Flurish liquide carbon instead of the co2 injection, you might also become a brown algae grower by default :laugh:


K thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would definitely go with some cryptocorynes in that tank. You could also put a sword or two in the middle since that is where most of your light is concentrated. Excel will be fine for that tank, but I'd look into a cheap CO2 setup as it will be much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> I would definitely go with some cryptocorynes in that tank. You could also put a sword or two in the middle since that is where most of your light is concentrated. Excel will be fine for that tank, but I'd look into a cheap CO2 setup as it will be much cheaper in the long run.


Would Water sprite, red Melon Swords work well?

Kinda want something high in the back of the tank...

My driftwood is a Large center piece about 8" round and 21" high...Would like to cover that with something and plant around it focus on that and then some larger plants in the back...

Like you said my main light is in the center...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

superbee said:


> Would Water sprite, red Melon Swords work well?
> 
> Kinda want something high in the back of the tank...
> 
> ...


Red melons would look good around the driftwood...you could grow java fern, anubias, or java moss on the wood. Water sprite would be fine behind it, but it will get leggy as it grows and need trimmed and replanted. Sagittaria might be a better long term option (I've had problems with vallisneria using Excel).


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Would Water sprite, red Melon Swords work well?
> 
> Kinda want something high in the back of the tank...
> 
> ...


Red melons would look good around the driftwood...you could grow java fern, anubias, or java moss on the wood. Water sprite would be fine behind it, but it will get leggy as it grows and need trimmed and replanted. Sagittaria might be a better long term option (I've had problems with vallisneria using Excel).
[/quote]

Thanks agian!


----------

